# Anyone using the Magic Jack?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't often buy stuff advertised on TV but I finally gave in and bought a Magic Jack (the thing that plugs into your computer and gives you almost free phone calls to anywhere).

It cost $39.95 at Wal-Mart and includes the $19.95 for the 1st year's subscription. Calls within the USA (or whatever your country happens to be) are free and calls outside the USA are as little as $0.02 per minute to England (UK) to a land line but apparently a lot higher to cell phones.

So far I like it OK particularly because I can just plug it into any PC and it loads itself (it does take a minute or two to boot up). This appeals to me because of the high cost of cell phone roaming and international calls.

I am NOT promoting the Magic Jack - I am simply asking what experiences others have had with it because it seems to be a quick, easy and cheap way to telephone members of MLS wherever they happen to be in the world.

While you do get your own phone number I don't use it for incoming calls because it is always unplugged (unavailable) unless and until I want to place a call with it.

I can return it within 30 days for a full refund so if there is a significant negative to using it I would like to know about it.

Comments?

Suggestions?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

My father in law has one and he doesn't like it very much. He said the reception and sound quality are very poor. But, alot of that could be his internet connection. 

I had Vonage, which was terrible. I won't hijack your thread with my rant though.  
Terry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

My question is about what it installs when you plug it into a PC? I, personally, would not allow anyone to plug ANY device into "MY" PC unless I KNOW what it is going to do and what kind of vestiges it will leave on the machine when it goes away. Also, if I owned one, I would want to know what it leaves on a foriegn (i.e.: not "mine") machine in the way of information that the next person to browse the PC might be able to find... phone numbers dialed, "MY" phone number or account number, etc.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I use skype for talking with family in the UK, reasonable sound quality, chat and video, the software is free, calls from skype to skype are free,all I needed was to add a microphone, and later added a webcam...


----------



## John Roppel (Jan 2, 2008)

there was a lady that had one when we where in Roatan Honduras. it worked to call the US and was no charge because the internet was free, I did not try it so I do not know the quality, but lots of other people did.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Are the calls full duplex...meaning if you talk, you don't cut off the other caller? Or is this like radio...using Over and such? The first internet phones had the simplex issue...if you spoke when the other person was talking, your ability to hear them ended until you stopped talking.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had a VOIP phone for years. The first one was indeed plugged into the computer and the sound quality was fair but echoed and dropped out a lot. 
The system from ENGIN I have now is excellent and uses a Linksys router plugged between my computer and the cable modem. I have four portable Panasonic 5.8Ghz portable phones spread around the house. 
I pay a monthly subscription (as well as cable broadband access) of A$20. All the local and long distance calls within Australia (except to cell phones and service #'s) are free, as are all the overseas calls I make. Including to cell phones. They total 8 - 10 hours a month. 
The only problem I have ever had was the router failed and was promptly replaced by the Company. 
I no longer have a Telco landline. Just this for home and my cell phone for general contact calls.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 31 Jul 2009 01:24 PM 
My question is about what it installs when you plug it into a PC? I, personally, would not allow anyone to plug ANY device into "MY" PC unless I KNOW what it is going to do and what kind of vestiges it will leave on the machine when it goes away. Also, if I owned one, I would want to know what it leaves on a foriegn (i.e.: not "mine") machine in the way of information that the next person to browse the PC might be able to find... phone numbers dialed, "MY" phone number or account number, etc.




The first PC (mine) that I installed the Magic Jack took awhile to install (I don't know exactly what it installed) but I did not have to give it any credit card info etc. 

Eventually I bought 227 minutes (to call the UK) for $5.00 but I used a secure on-line Discover Card so it was a one time use credit card number.

The only computers I would install it onto are my own (I would never install or even ask to install anything on someone else's computer).

It is a telephone to telephone connection other than on my side where it uses my DSL connection.

For me its use is more like a portable PC telephone credit card. I don't travel much but I really hate paying roaming charges on a cell phone.

My wife is paying for US long distance on her phone line but I have NO long distance service on my phone line so Magic Jack (for me) is cheaper than what my minimum monthly rate would be if I had a long distance carrier and never used it.

Whoever I call would have no idea that I am using the Magic Jack unless they use caller ID and try to phone me back on that number where they would never get an answer (just like now) because I only plug in the Magic Jack when I plan to use it.

The Magic Jack does have a memory that keeps the numbers I phone and my contact list for easy redialing which I like - especially for those LONG international phone numbers (I don't have to remember all the international codes etc.).

One thing I do not know is if using the Magic Jack does or does not somehow slow down a computer by looking for the Magic Jack each time I turn the computer on.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 31 Jul 2009 12:29 PM 
My father in law has one and he doesn't like it very much. He said the reception and sound quality are very poor. But, alot of that could be his internet connection. 

I had Vonage, which was terrible. I won't hijack your thread with my rant though.  
Terry 

In my case the phone quality tends to be better than my land line. I live in the country and I always have some noise on the line. Since DSL is digital and Magic Jack is digital the Magic Jack even works many times when it is raining and my land lines (both of them) almost always give me a lot of trouble when we get a lot of rain.

I have only had it a couple of weeks so I don't have much experience with it so far.

Jerry


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

What do you need besides the magic jack? how does it pick up your voice when you are talking to some one ?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 31 Jul 2009 02:39 PM 
Are the calls full duplex...meaning if you talk, you don't cut off the other caller? Or is this like radio...using Over and such? The first internet phones had the simplex issue...if you spoke when the other person was talking, your ability to hear them ended until you stopped talking. 

I remember that simplex issue which made me very reluctant to even try the Magic Jack.

When using the Magic Jack it is full duplex. 

One nice thing is that it works like a regular phone (you use a regular phone with it). 

You can pick up the phone and dial it like you would dial a regular phone or you can dial it from the PC screen or you can click on a redial or contacts phone number on the screen.

Its a new toy so I'm still playing with it as I learn whether I like it or not.

If anyone wants to try it just email me your phone number and I will call you on it (other than international cell phones) - or if outside the USA I can look up and post the rates for calling a number.

Jerry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I take it that the computer has to be on to send and receive calls?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 01 Aug 2009 06:08 PM 
Jerry I take it that the computer has to be on to send and receive calls? 
Hi Tony,

Yes that is correct. I don't leave any computers on all the time and I would not trust anything to be connected to the Internet full time.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Bob Vaughn on 01 Aug 2009 07:52 AM 
What do you need besides the magic jack? how does it pick up your voice when you are talking to some one ? 

Just a regular phone. Instead of plugging the phone line into the wall you plug the phone line into the Magic Jack. 
You also have to have a computer with a free USB port because that is how the Magic Jack connects to the PC.

The Magic Jack automatically installs the software to make it work. If you use more than one PC with it (as I do) the first computer takes longest the first time because you have to put in your name address etc. and pick your location for the phone number it issues. In my case the nearest location is 25 miles away so for me to phone my own Magic Jack is a long distance call.

Once you install the Magic Jack it boots up every time you boot your computer (which makes booting the computer take longer) but if you leave it unplugged from the computer the computer boots without the Magic Jack but you can always plug in the Magic Jack if you want while the computer is running.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John Roppel on 31 Jul 2009 02:23 PM 
there was a lady that had one when we where in Roatan Honduras. it worked to call the US and was no charge because the internet was free, I did not try it so I do not know the quality, but lots of other people did. 


I did not have to use a credit card to install the Magic Jack but before I could call outside the USA I had to buy minutes (in $5 increments) with a credit card.

The nice thing is that when I dial a phone number it tells me how many minutes I have available before it connects the call. For the UK my $5 is worth 227 minutes.

I think that since my Magic Jack is USA registered that I can call to the USA free from anywhere and that Magic Jacks issued in other countries would work that way too (calling their home countries) but I am no positive about this.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 31 Jul 2009 01:32 PM 
I use skype for talking with family in the UK, reasonable sound quality, chat and video, the software is free, calls from skype to skype are free,all I needed was to add a microphone, and later added a webcam... 

I know several people who use Skype and are happy with it. The headphones and mike kept putting me off from trying it and the Magic Jack seemed a simpler solution for me.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I just discovered a VERY nice feature of Magic Jack...

When I first set it up I was somewhat disappointed in that I could not pick a local phone number so instead I chose a Little Rock number. 

I just now went into my Magic Jack settings and discovered that as an alternative to voice mail (which I did not want) I could choose call forwarding which forwards any phone calls made to my magic Jack number to my home phone (or any other phone). 

Since our home is a long distance call from the Little Rock area it makes it somewhat expensive for friends in Central Arkansas to phone me but now I can give them my Magic Jack number and they will be able to call my home phone via my Magic Jack number.

What makes it even better is that the call forwarding is independent from the computer so it works when the computer is off and or the Magic Jack is unplugged.

In effect it gives us free long distance (incoming) dialing to call me for my Little Rock friends. That alone makes the Magic Jack worth the cost to me.

Today I made a few long distance (USA) calls via the Magic Jack and I have to say that the quality of the voice was much better than with my land phone line.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember when it was first offered it was dirt cheap. The thing to remember you may be limited depending on the area you are in. Best bet is to buy you a cheap Pc to hook the system up to and not use your main computer. Works great that way. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I can add a few more observations to my use of the Magic Jack.

1. a friend phoned me on my Magic Jack number which was forwarded to my home phone. So far that has been my only incoming call. There were several clicks in the background but otherwise the call was OK but not as good as if he had called me direct. On the other hand his call to me was free where he would have had to pay long distance to call me direct.

2. I recently called a MLSer in Hong Kong. The call lasted 29 minutes and cost me a total of 64 CENTS (2.2 cents per minute). The call was clear and there was no background noise.

3. I now prefer to use the Magic Jack whenever convenient because I get a louder and clearer connection than when using my Centurytel land line.

I may eventually buy a 2nd Magic Jack to have one handy for calls from the house as well as one for portable use. This is one of the very few TV advertised products that I have bought and I have to admit that it was a good choice for me.

Jerry


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Do you know the 7 digit numbers to access your local fire, police, and EMS agencies in the event of an emergency? Make sure the number you have is answered by a human and not a recording that tells you to call 9-1-1, and write it on the phone. Also write your address and call back number either on the phone, or something that will always be right next to it, in the event that a guest (or panicked family member) is placing the call for assistance. 

9-1-1 access varies greatly by VOIP services. I could say a lot more on the subject, but I'd probalby start a war. Just know how to get help in an emergency if, for whatever reason, you no longer have 9-1-1 access on VOIP. 

Your wired phone, as long as you keep it in service, is obviously not affected and will work the way it always has. 

Matthew (OV) 
9-1-1 Telecommunicator


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 07 Sep 2009 09:14 AM 
Jerry, 

Do you know the 7 digit numbers to access your local fire, police, and EMS agencies in the event of an emergency? Make sure the number you have is answered by a human and not a recording that tells you to call 9-1-1, and write it on the phone. Also write your address and call back number either on the phone, or something that will always be right next to it, in the event that a guest (or panicked family member) is placing the call for assistance. 

9-1-1 access varies greatly by VOIP services. I could say a lot more on the subject, but I'd probalby start a war. Just know how to get help in an emergency if, for whatever reason, you no longer have 9-1-1 access on VOIP. 

Your wired phone, as long as you keep it in service, is obviously not affected and will work the way it always has. 

Matthew (OV) 
9-1-1 Telecommunicator 

Hi Matthew,

You make some very good points that apply to cell phones as well as the Magic Jack.

In my case the Magic Jack is purely supplemental and I always have my wired phones connected and in service. 

Thank you for making some valuable comments.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

As an update I have now been using the Magic Jack for over 6 months and if anything I like it more now than ever.

1. The sound is noticeably better and does not have the background noise of our regular phone lines.

2. I pay nothing for long distance or international service for my phone line yet I can call anywhere in the USA for nothing.

3. My wife is now in England helping her cousin who had to go into the hospital for surgery yet I've been able to phone her daily at the hotel or at her cousin's home for 2 cents a minute. A half hour phone call costs about 15 cents.

4. Our home phones (both lines) have been out of service for several days as the result of weather including 6" of snow yet the Magic Jack continued to work perfectly. I find this strange because the Magic Jack works off the (DSL) phone lines but it is true.

5. I have never not been able to place a call with the Magic Jack. We will keep our regular phone company phone lines but the Magic Jack is a great solution for my long distance and as a backup for the phone lines.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Jerry. Good to know, seems they are still the lowest in town. 

Did you have to get a new phone number? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I have read you can keep your old phone num. I thought about doing this also but have now decided against it. I understand there where still some areas that the phone did not work in. That may have changed since I first looked in to it. I'll stick with my cell. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds cool!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 Feb 2010 01:36 PM 
Thanks for the update Jerry. Good to know, seems they are still the lowest in town. 

Did you have to get a new phone number? 

Regards, Greg 

Hi Greg,

Yes, you get a new phone number with the Magic Jack and there are limited areas where phone numbers are available. A local number is not available where I live so a neighbor would have to call long distance to call my Magic Jack.

Actually for me (since I am keeping my regular phone lines) this turned out to be a benefit because it is long distance to call here from Little Rock so I just picked a Little Rock phone number for my Magic Jack. I also set up Magic Jack to forward all calls so now anyone in the Little Rock area can make a local call to my Magic Jack and the call is forwarded (free) to my local phone number. This way my computer does not have to be turned on to receive calls since incoming calls are sent to my normal phone.

The $20 a year ($40 including the Magic Jack) is actually less than the phone company would charge me for long distance service if I never made a single long distance phone call. A plan just for me to call Little Rock would cost more than the Magic Jack and a years calling.

Best of all I have had fairly noisy phone lines for the 20+ years we have lived here and Magic Jack has no background noise and is a much clearer sound.

Something new!!!

I just heard on the local news this morning that Verizon is now going to work with Skype! I don't know any of the details but I hate Verizon anyway so even though our cell phones are Verizon I'll stick with the Magic Jack. I don't know anything about Skype other than a lot of MLSers seem to use it.

I asked Marilyn to pick up a Magic Jack in England (that would enable me to phone England free with that Magic Jack) but it does not seem that Magic Jack is currently available in the UK. The phones are different in England anyway so I would have had to have a British phone along with a British Magic Jack.

Jerry


----------



## Treeline (Sep 7, 2009)

Jerry, 

I've had one for over a year. I use it for all my long distance calls. Just renewed for 5 years (less than $70). You don't need a phone to plug in, my wife uses her laptop with built in speakers and microphone on wifi, just switch MJ to internal. You do need high speed internet. As I understand it you can get a phone number in any area code (US) that's offered. MJ uses the internet to connect to that number from anywhere. 

Are any trains equipped with wifi? 

Thanks for the tip on call forwarding, will have to try it. 

Sorry if this sounds like an add, but my talking speed has always been faster than my typing speed, so it works well for me. 

Roger


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Treeline on 16 Feb 2010 09:40 AM 
Jerry, 

I've had one for over a year. I use it for all my long distance calls. Just renewed for 5 years (less than $70). You don't need a phone to plug in, my wife uses her laptop with built in speakers and microphone on wifi, just switch MJ to internal. You do need high speed internet. As I understand it you can get a phone number in any area code (US) that's offered. MJ uses the internet to connect to that number from anywhere. 

Are any trains equipped with wifi? 

Thanks for the tip on call forwarding, will have to try it. 

Sorry if this sounds like an add, but my talking speed has always been faster than my typing speed, so it works well for me. 

Roger 

Hi Roger,

That is a good point about using the laptop rather than a phone. I have a little collapsible phone that I like but I can see where someone might wish to use the computer mike and speakers.

You can probably get any area code but not every prefix is available within those area codes. In my case the nearest prefixes available are for cities that are around 30 miles away and would be long distance to call from here. I looked but I could not find out how someone could find which area codes and prefixes are available before purchasing a Magic Jack.

I had to give up something (I think it was voice mail) to get the call forwarding. 

I have never tried to use the 3 way, call waiting or directory assistance but they are also included.

One feature I like is that the call history and phone contact list moves with the Magic Jack so I can use the Magic Jack on any computer and it will bring my phone number list up when it is plugged into the computer. On the negative side it loads its software automatically on any computer it is plugged into and that software remains on the computer when the Magic Jack is removed. If (and only if) the Magic Jack is left plugged into the computer it delays the boot up because it will reinstall itself before the MJ frees up the screen.

Something some folks may be interested in is that if the DSL line is run to the computer with the Magic Jack, the Magic Jack output could be connected to the house phone wiring and every phone could then make and receive calls via the Magic Jack (of course the computer will have to remain on for this to work).

It may not be for everyone but for me it would now be hard to live without it. 

I should add that when call forwarding is used to access a home telephone there can be a momentary delay as the call is rerouted - so a caller who is not expecting it may think he/she was disconnected or that the phone call is not going through.

While this may not seem to fit as an appropriate MLS topic I should mention that it was just as easy (and cheap) to phone MLSers in Hong Kong as it is to call my wife in England. In effect it makes phone communications available between any and all MLSers for free or only 2 cents per minute.

Jerry


----------



## Treeline (Sep 7, 2009)

Jerry, 

Mine was the only area code not listed for Iowa, so I had to pick an area code, then pick from a list of prefixes. Still had to get a number 150 miles south of here. There is a list on the web site. Kept my land line as well. You are right about the cost, I used to pay more for a month of long distance than for a year of MJ. Thanks for starting this thread as it is useful information on a way to save more money to spend on trains. 


Roger


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I just got a surprise when using the Magic Jack today. 

It had cost me 2 cents a minute to phone Marilyn at the Holiday Inn Centre in Birmingham, England and again 2 cents a minute at her cousin's in Marden, England but now Marilyn is staying at the Holiday Inn Airport (also in Birmingham England) and the Magic Jack rate jumped 6,500% higher to $1.30 per minute. I thought it was a mistake (the highest I had seen for the UK was 25 cents a minute to cell phones) so I contacted Magic Jack only to be told that the $1.30 a minute was correct.

In fairness I was told the correct number of minutes available for the call before it was connected so thankfully I canceled the call.

I have no idea why that Holiday Inn (area code) rate was so much higher but it points out that using the Magic Jack may require some planning ahead for international calls.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Sometimes being cheap pays off. 

I was determined not to pay $1.30 a minute for the Magic Jack so I called the main Holiday Inn number for an alternate phone number. They did not have one.

Next, I called a different Holiday Inn also in Birmingham (at 2 cents a minute), and they transferred my call to the correct Holiday Inn. From them I was able to get a different phone number that will drop the rate to 2 cents a minute.

It turns out that Marilyn has checked in but is not yet in the room but at 2 cents a minute I can call later as often as necessary.

Perhaps this solution when working with international hotels may help others keep their telephone costs down.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I did eventually talk with Marilyn. The first call to her hotel was 1 minute and cost $1.30.

The 2nd call to a different Holiday Inn that was transferred to her hotel was 5 minutes and cost 10 cents.

The 3rd call to her hotel to a different number they gave me reached her. It lasted 25 minutes and cost 50 cents.

By placing the calls this way the 30 minutes cost me 60 cents and saved me $38.40.

My total calls to England amounted to around 300 minutes at a total cost of about $6.00. I don't even want to know what those calls would have cost without the Magic Jack.

I still remember a phone call to her in England in 1965 before we were married. It lasted 13 minutes and cost $56.00.


Jerry


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm using the magic jack, and it's saving me tons of jack! Can't say enough about it, one of the best TV products to come along in ages. I can't think of a good reason not to replace your home phone with one. The only potential problem is if your electricity were to go out, you wouldn't have a land line... but most people have a mobile phone so no worries.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry,

I don't use Magic Jack but I do use OOMA and no one can tell I'm using VOIP. So there are some VOIP products that do work well and reliably.


Raymond


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 18 Feb 2010 01:32 AM 
Hey Jerry,

I don't use Magic Jack but I do use OOMA and no one can tell I'm using VOIP. So there are some VOIP products that do work well and reliably.


Raymond


Hi Raymond,

I do not know anything about OOMA and to be honest I don't know anything about VOIP. Knowing your technical competence and background I for one would like to know more about it.

If there is anything better than the Magic Jack I would really like to know about it.

For that matter I know that some MLSers use Skype and others probably use Vonage (I have never tried either and I know very little about them). While I focused this topic on Magic Jack I would welcome any comments about other products or services that others may consider to be equal or better than the Magic Jack. 

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 04 Aug 2009 04:29 PM 
I just discovered a VERY nice feature of Magic Jack...

When I first set it up I was somewhat disappointed in that I could not pick a local phone number so instead I chose a Little Rock number. 

Jerry
Jerry,

That was my question and concern...could I get a local Fayetteville number. I haven't been able to find anyone that could tell me that. Perhaps I could call the company and find out....if I got a clear line....and an good english speaking agent! lol
I'm tired of paying AT&T for a landline and my cell numbers. I have just a few relatives that have other phone than AT&T service so their calls to me are not free....otherwise, the landline would just go away totally. 

I'm going to see if they have local numbers for my area.

Thanks for your information on the service. See you in Bentonville next weekend!

Monte


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 18 Feb 2010 12:58 PM 
I'm going to see if they have local numbers for my area.

Thanks for your information on the service. See you in Bentonville next weekend!

Monte
Hi Monte,

I checked on the Magic Jack website and Fayetteville shows up as area code 479 and within area code 479 the Fayetteville prefix of 304 is shown as available with Magic Jack.

Apparently you are in good shape to use the Magic Jack. You can either get it direct from Magic Jack (free trial?) or pick it up at WalMart. The price is the same ($39.95 including $20 for the first years use). Online may be cheaper since I believe shipping is free and you may not have to pay sales tax. 
http://www.magicjack.com/techchat/

I hope to see you in Bentonville.. At 6' 5" and 325 lbs I am fairly easy to spot.

Jerry


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 18 Feb 2010 02:58 PM 
Posted By trainman707 on 18 Feb 2010 12:58 PM 
I'm going to see if they have local numbers for my area.

Thanks for your information on the service. See you in Bentonville next weekend!

Monte
Hi Monte,

I checked on the Magic Jack website and Fayetteville shows up as area code 479 and within area code 479 the Fayetteville prefix of 304 is shown as available with Magic Jack.

Apparently you are in good shape to use the Magic Jack. You can either get it direct from Magic Jack (free trial?) or pick it up at WalMart. The price is the same ($39.95 including $20 for the first years use). Online may be cheaper since I believe shipping is free and you may not have to pay sales tax. 
http://www.magicjack.com/techchat/

I hope to see you in Bentonville.. At 6' 5" and 325 lbs I am fairly easy to spot.

Jerry




Thanks Again Jerry,

I'm sending the wife to Wal-Mart tomorrow to pick one up. Was going to order on-line, but was going to charge shipping. Tax would be less so that's the way I'll go. I'm tired of paying AT&T anymore than I need to.

BTW.....I'm 5' 6" and 235 lbs......same numbers...just turned around! LOL

Monte


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 18 Feb 2010 04:47 PM 


Thanks Again Jerry,
I'm sending the wife to Wal-Mart tomorrow to pick one up. Was going to order on-line, but was going to charge shipping. Tax would be less so that's the way I'll go. I'm tired of paying AT&T anymore than I need to.

BTW.....I'm 5' 6" and 235 lbs......same numbers...just turned around! LOL

Monte




Hi Monte,

I bought mine at Walmart but rather than in electronics where I expected to find it, I found it by checkout in a TV Sales (or something similar) set of shelving. I asked about returns if I did not like it or it did not work out and they told me I had 14 (or 30 I forget which but think it was 30) days to return it for a full refund.

Jerry


----------



## ZXT (Feb 19, 2010)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 15 Feb 2010 11:26 AM 
As an update I have now been using the Magic Jack for over 6 months and if anything I like it more now than ever.

3. My wife is now in England helping her cousin who had to go into the hospital for surgery yet I've been able to phone her daily at the hotel or at her cousin's home for 2 cents a minute. *A half hour phone call costs about 15 cents.* 
Jerry 

Typo Jerry? Or is it really 15 cents for half hour and 30 cents for 1 hour? That is like half cent per minute (I thought you said 2.2 cents)


Anyways I got MJ too but I seldom use it because I also have a VoIP service with Onesuite. Rates is about the same calling UK, Spain, Germany and other parts of Europe, its around 2 cents. One thing I've learned about VoIP is you can never have too many of them  You'll never know when one is down and then you need to make an important call.


Well, Onesuite is prepaid so there's no unused minutes if I don't use it and it can be use without a computer by using an ATA device. You will just connect the ATA to your router and to your regular phone too and voila you can have VoIP on your regular phone without a PC.



BTW, what is the prefix to that London number you said that has a rate of $1.30/min with MJ? I'm curious as to why the rate difference is so high. Based on my experience the rate difference is just a few cents...for example between a mobile phone and a land line or in some cases if the number is in rural area (some countries but not in Europe)


Oh, Ooma is I think is just like MJ but its more expensive and I think contract is 2 years. Well I'm not fond of contracts and long term plans.


Well I guess the bottom line is, VoIP really makes international calling cheaper...makes the world smaller too


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

I use Vonage and have for years. Love the service. Crystal clear reception. So far the cheapest phone I can find for connection 100% of the time.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I am trying out the Magic Jack. Currently fighting with AT&T because when calling the Magic Jack number from AT&T numbers, you get a "no longer
in service" message. Happens with both my Magic Jack and my daughter's too.
Calls from other phone companies go through.
Is AT&T blocking the calls as an anti competitive measure? Who knows. But I've gotten the Governor's office involved. We'll see if anything changes.
Ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Would AT&T do such a thing? 

ha ha, you bet your a**..... 

I have internet service to 30 store branches. I buy the service from a 3rd party, better service and rates. The actual copper wires into the building, and the base communcations are owned by AT&T. Whenever anything is wrong, AT&T ALWAYS blames the 3rd party company. 

Every so often, I get a call from AT&T about wanting to provide all our service (probably about $50,000 to $75,000 a month)... I tell them all the times AT&T has tried to blame the 3rd party, and say "I'd rather stick a sharp stick in my eye, than give you total control over my phone and internet connections".... 

I have many situations where it was their problem and took days or weeks to get something fixed because they tried to palm it off on someone else first. 

Right now I have a branch in Northern California, the problem is with AT&T and they have missed coming out to repair it for 4 days. Always some excuse... yesterday they asked if they could repair it during our business hours... so we could lose an entire day of communication and lose sales... 

Keep on them, they are blocking your number... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By ZXT on 19 Feb 2010 02:43 AM 
*A half hour phone call costs about 15 cents.* 


Typo Jerry? Or is it really 15 cents for half hour and 30 cents for 1 hour? That is like half cent per minute (I thought you said 2.2 cents)




BTW, what is the prefix to that London number you said that has a rate of $1.30/min with MJ? I'm curious as to why the rate difference is so high. Based on my experience the rate difference is just a few cents...for example between a mobile phone and a land line or in some cases if the number is in rural area (some countries but not in Europe)


Oh, Ooma is I think is just like MJ but its more expensive and I think contract is 2 years. Well I'm not fond of contracts and long term plans.


Well I guess the bottom line is, VoIP really makes international calling cheaper...makes the world smaller too  



You are right. I miscalculated. A half hour phone call is about 60 cents.

The number I was calling that was $1.30 a minute has now been replaced by a 2 cent phone number. Perhaps my phone call pointing out how expensive it was resulted in the change or perhaps it was something else.
BIRMINGHAM AIRPORT








COVENTRY ROADBIRMINGHAM B26 3QWENGLAND Hotel Front Desk: 44-121-7806700
Hotel Fax: 44-121-7822476





The old number had one of these prefixes:

UNITED KINGDOM







MOBILE F (Number Translation Service)







44843, 44844, 44845, 44870, 44871,







$1.3000














44872, 44873

I don't have any idea what a number translation service is but *I cannot imagine that the Hotel Front Desk would be a mobile number of any kind and a land line should have been 2.2 cents.*

As you can see by this chart calls to their mobile phones run from 25 cents to 51 cents and then jump to $1.30.

https://web01.magicjack.com/my/inte...able=false

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I just bought a 2nd Magic Jack and renewed the first one.

The renewal was $19.95 for another year.

I ordered the new one with a Vanity Number (ends in 9000) which was supposed to be $10 per year but by including it in a 5 year plan it only added $10 total. Now I have a Little Rock number (that I can remember) that forwards to my normal home number with no long distance charges. Little Rock area friends can call me free and their calls are routed to my regular phone.

It may not be for everyone but I have to say that I am very happy with mine. I DO NOT use it as a primary phone.I would probably not like it if I did. The computer would have to be on (not in hibernation) to use it as a substitute for a regular phone but it does not have to be on for calls to be forwarded to my regular phone.

I only use it for outgoing calls (I have NO long distance on my regular phone line - it would cost me more just to have long distance access than I pay for the Magic Jack's annual fee.

To show both sides of it I ran across these websites with complaints about Magic Jack:

http://magic-jack.pissedconsumer.com/

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Compute...-4cgcb.htm

Everyone can make up their own mind whether it is right for them but for me it was a very good decision.

Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting that this topic popped back up... 

Last week a friend stopped by to borrow something and she arrived in a new (to her) car. I was aksing alhow long she'd ahd it and she answered 2 hours. Technically she did own ti yet as they were still doing paperwork on it, one of the holdups? Running the credit numbers, the finance company would not accept that she ONLY had Vonage for a home phone. She was a bit miffed by that but she's pretty easy going and was willing to wait. Would the same issue happen with Magic Jack if that was the only phone number you had? 

Chas


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By wchasr on 04 Aug 2010 09:27 AM 
Would the same issue happen with Magic Jack if that was the only phone number you had? 

Chas 


Hi Chas,

I brought the topic back up because I like the new Vanity Phone Number as I can never remember the other Magic Jack number since I never have any reason to call it.

I would guess that the same issue might apply in that it depends on a computer connection to function rather than a physical address that a physical phone line that could be traced to a physical address. Unlike my home phone the Magic Jack travels when I do. Our daughter only uses a cell phone as do some others we know so the idea of a land line is becoming less important to many. I never used Vonage or Skype so I cannot compare the Magic Jack with them.

Maybe someone else would have a better perspective. I don't know how companies would view a Magic Jack line.

Jerry


----------



## ZXT (Feb 19, 2010)

How would they (companies) know it's a VoIP number or not? I never had trouble giving my Onesuite VoIP number and so far no one questioned me.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

To update my opinion of Magic Jack I have to say that my recent experiences with Magic Jack have led me to the conclusion that while I still like the Magic Jacks I have I have found that Magic Jack Customer Service has turned out to be (without any close competition) the very worst Customer Service I have ever experienced with any product.

I had been so pleased with my two Magic Jacks that I had decided to buy a 3rd one but in the process I wanted to find out which additional "vanity numbers" might be available in my area. Somehow in my attempt to find additional numbers my original two Magic Jacks were converted (by Magic Jack software) to be combined on a single number. At no point was I ever asked by their software if I wanted to combine my Magic Jack numbers (I did not even know it was possible to do so). It was a flaw in their software and not something that I did that caused the problem.

I thought this was no big deal as I expected a simple contact with Magic Jack Customer Service would return things to normal. I could not have been more wrong.

Magic Jack Customer Service told me it was IMPOSSIBLE to return my 2nd Magic Jack to its original number. Repeat requests were also denied and a request to speak with a higher authority was also refused.

Finally I was told that if I went ahead and bought the 3rd Magic Jack it could be put on the 2nd number I had lost. This was on Black Friday and there was a one day $10 discount so I tried to order it. My attempts to order it were blocked because Magic Jack software said I had too many credit cards on file (I always order with one time use Discover Card numbers). 

Another call to Customer Service confirmed the problem and I was assured that the problem would be fixed within hours. It took several days to fix and further contacts with Magic Jack assured me that no matter how long it took I would still get the $10 discount.

Eventually the problem was fixed and I was then told that the $10 discount was expired and when I reminded them I had been assured it would cover my order and their records should reflect that it had been THEIR problem causing the delay in my order - it made no difference.

The end result was that after many many contacts with Customer Service I did eventually reach a solution that is acceptable to me but based on my experiences I cannot say that I would ever recommend Magic Jack to anyone.

Magic Jack reminds me of Nikon USA. The products are excellent but their Customer Service is so bad that I will never recommend their products to anyone ever again. I still use them because the products themselves are very good - as long as I never have to get them fixed or otherwise have to contact their Customer Service.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

About the time I get fed up with Magic Jack days like today come around and make me appreciate it.

We have been having a lot of rain last night and today with the result that both of our phone lines are down. Water gets into the lines and either creates a great deal of static or like today the lines are totally dead.

What is strange is that the DSL signal comes over the same phone lines yet while the analog phones are dead the DSL is totally functional and the Magic Jack is functioning with no problems and as usual it is a clearer sound than my line phones ever are (I use the same phone instruments for both).

Magic Jack - I may hate their customer service but I really do like and appreciate the product. A few days ago I phoned some friends in England and my $10.00 credit on Magic Jack said I had 500 minutes of talk time. I still remember phoning my girl friend (now wife) in England 45 years ago and paying $52.00 for a 13 minute phone call.

Recommend Magic Jack? No.

Like Magic Jack? Yes.

I guess I should say the same about the phone company.

Recommend the phone company's land line? No.

Like DSL? Yes.

Jerry


----------

